# New ota



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

2 questions. #1 in general do ota's go against my own data? I've always been rooted so I've never accepted ota's;-) #2 does anyone know if this new update blocks and patch's root? Havnt gotten around to routing yet and wondering if I should get on the ball before I accept this ota. thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michigan66 (Nov 21, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> 2 questions. #1 in general do ota's go against my own data? I've always been rooted so I've never accepted ota's;-) #2 does anyone know if this new update blocks and patch's root? Havnt gotten around to routing yet and wondering if I should get on the ball before I accept this ota. thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


I would root and unlock. Then flash a rom. The last update relocked the bootloader. I dont know if this one did or not. I havent read anything yet saying it did or didnt. Accepting the update after rooting will cause issues though. Thats why I say to flash a rom.

As for #1, I dont know.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't root at this time. Which sucks. I finally came back to note land but I did get an updated model. Now I'm on the waiting list

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I just deferred my update as long as I could so I have to hurry up and find a computer I can use. When you say you can't root right now do you mean because of the update? That sucks.I hope Adam is working on another new method. It sucks that he puts all this work in and then it gets patched right away.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Yeah I just deferred my update as long as I could so I have to hurry up and find a computer I can use. When you say you can't root right now do you mean because of the update? That sucks.I hope Adam is working on another new method. It sucks that he puts all this work in and then it gets patched right away.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


yeah because of the update. I'm stuck at complete stock. Which isn't all that bad but there are a lot of things I want to remove and add. I'll have to be patient because I have no idea what the process is and/or how to do it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

And here's the updated outler tool for the latest vramc3 update. Get to it dude! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2272066

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I could kiss you my man (but I won't) ;-) couldn't defer anymore so this is a god send. Man I love this community and the hard work everyone puts in. PA here I come. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you are on stock and take any OTA's it usually relocks the bootloader and unroots the phone. Imnuts has posted the updated files without the automatic rerooting abd relocking of the bootloader. Glad to see you were able to get everything unlocked though.... it's awesome:rolleyes:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

